# Ft3/rt3 ratio Problem



## smibo (May 12, 2018)

Hallo,

my aktuell labs are under 94 L Thyroxin

Tsh: 0,45 ( 0,22-4,46)
Ft3: 3.01(2,3-3,8pmol/l)
Ft4: 1,67( 0,9-1,6)
Rt3: 168,3(90-215pmol/l)

Iron: 40(50-190)
Transferrin saturation : 10(16-45%)
Ferritin: 55(10-291)

Ft3/rt3 ratio: 0,0179

Symptoms: very tired although enough sleep for more than 9 hours, inner vibration, dizzy whole day, brain fog, anxienty, sweating, increase in weight

I want to reduce to 88 lthyroxin and take iron.

More ideas?

Thank you


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Ft4: 1,67( 0,9-1,6)


Having a FT-4 above range will cause you to build RT3


----------

